# Her name is Possum 2/ 8y.o. rescue



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We were able to pull Miss Possum 2 out of the Lancaster Animal Control yesterday afternoon. She was due to be pts this morning. Lancaster is the "heck hole" of shelters and poorly managed from top to bottom. 
Miss Possum is a sweet and loving girl and will make someone a great companion once her medical needs are taken care of. Her teeth are all totally rotten in her head and she will need most ,if not all of them pulled.
She is at the vets now being evaluated. She seems healthy otherwise and has a lovely coat despite having been in that facility since the 10th of July. 
We want you to know that your donations to the AMA rescue fund are helping us to care for these lost kids.
Please say prayers for the ones left behind.


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Jul 30 2009, 09:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811539


> We were able to pull Miss Possum 2 out of the Lancaster Animal Control yesterday afternoon. She was due to be pts this morning. Lancaster is the "heck hole" of shelters and poorly managed from top to bottom.
> Miss Possum is a sweet and loving girl and will make someone a great companion once her medical needs are taken care of. Her teeth are all totally rotten in her head and she will need most ,if not all of them pulled.
> She is at the vets now being evaluated. She seems healthy otherwise and has a lovely coat despite having been in that facility since the 10th of July.
> We want you to know that your donations to the AMA rescue fund are helping us to care for these lost kids.
> Please say prayers for the ones left behind.[/B]



OMG - you're so awesome for saving this baby! lancaster is too far for me to drive ... but you're way further than i am. poor kid, i hope she recovers well at your place. 

love to you all.


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

QUOTE (briones1980 @ Aug 1 2009, 02:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812286


> OMG - you're so awesome for saving this baby! lancaster is too far for me to drive ... but you're way further than i am. poor kid, i hope she recovers well at your place.
> 
> love to you all.[/B]



Also - I went to the Carson A.C. and the Downey A.C. to see what was up there besides being depressing. They seem to not be staffed well enough to always post accurate photos etc. so it really helps to drop in and ask questions about the dogs with no papers attached to their cages. 

These places are pretty bleak, it's so sad to walk through and have all these eager dogs just starving for attention trying to lick you through their gates. But I do keep a search open when I know someone I know is interested in a "puppy". I live near Laguna Beach, which isn't close to Carson or Downey, but I can still get there most of the time unlike Lancaster and Moreno Valley which has been too difficult for me to arrange so far.

Bless you for making the connection all the way to Lancaster to save another life.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

An update on Miss Possum 2. She is in her foster home now and is a VERY shy and quiet girl. She is going to be put on Petfinder this week, in hopes of finding her the perfect home. She is house broke so she must have been someone's pet and that is heart breaking that she ended up in Animal Control and we got her out on her last day to live. She was scheduled to be pts the day after we got her out. Watch for her on Petfinder or contact me is interested. Edie


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for the update, Edie. She's a precious little girl and I hope she finds her furever home soon. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow, she is a lucky girl indeed. I don't know how someone's pet can end up at a kill shelter. That is just so terrible. My husband says she looks like Mary Tyler Moore with that haircut! I am sure she will find her perfect home very soon. You guys rock!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, she looks so beautiful


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

OMG why where they going to put her down? She looks so sweet too. Thank you for saving this girl!


----------

